# Santa Barbara ride????



## hokeypokey3 (Jun 23, 2003)

I am attending a work conference north of Santa Barbara/ Goleta at El Capitan Canyon. It is located off of 101 Hwy on Calle Real near Refugio Rd. Any suggestions for rides from that location? Probably will have to keep them short, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Is 101 Hwy. legal/safe to ride on early morning and late afternoon ? What about Refugio Rd. ? Any other canyon rides or climbs nearby? (my favorite!) Thanks for the help, Tim


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*101 is fine...*

Bikes are legal on 101, and it has wide shoulders. You can head north to Highway 1, which goes toward Lompoc. Jalama Rd. off of 1 is very nice. Refugio Rd is scenic with little traffic. Reagan's ranch is at Refugio Pass. If you continue on you get to the Santa Inez wine country. Good riding and very scenic.


----------

